# London X League 2012/13 season



## smutchin (19 Aug 2012)

A few dates for the diary...
http://www.londonxleague.co.uk/news/



> *Cyclo-cross dates for the 2012/13 season.*
> A brief outline of dates including the London and South East Cyclo Cross League with a more detailed calendar to follow.
> 29 August 2012 Open Event – South London Go-Cross League #1 – Bethlam Royal Hospital
> 05 September 2012 Open Event – South London Go-Cross League #2 – Herne Hill Velodrome
> ...


I'm determined to actually make it to at least a few of these races this year. As usual, it will depend on finding races that a) I can get to easily, and b) don't clash with my son's rugby calendar...

d.


----------



## VamP (21 Aug 2012)

I was busily transcribing all dates from the BC site last week...

I'm probably going to mix and match London, Central and Eastern Leagues depending on location and my time availability. At the moment it's hanging in the balance if my tendon will be strong enough for the first race of the season, but if yes I might see you in Deal  love the course there.


----------



## smutchin (21 Aug 2012)

Yup, see you in Deal! I've got the 16th pencilled into my diary...

Having never entered a proper CX race before, I'm also quite keen to get along to one of the South London pre-season open events (http://www.vcl.org.uk/cross/) for a taster, but they're on a Wednesday evening and it depends on being able to get out of work on time.

d.


----------



## palinurus (21 Aug 2012)

Some new venues there for this season by the look of it. I'll probably just do a few central league events this year but that's a useful list- if there's a suitable gap I might enter the odd one.


----------



## VamP (21 Aug 2012)

The go


smutchin said:


> Yup, see you in Deal! I've got the 16th pencilled into my diary...
> 
> Having never entered a proper CX race before, I'm also quite keen to get along to one of the South London pre-season open events (http://www.vcl.org.uk/cross/) for a taster, but they're on a Wednesday evening and it depends on being able to get out of work on time.
> 
> d.


 
the go cross events should be good value and great fun, and I would be definitely all over them if I didn't have injury issues


----------



## palinurus (21 Aug 2012)

The VCL go-cross events at Herne Hill are a good introduction- but if you can't make those then a local league race isn't really _that_ different- the contenders will be out of the way within the first 30 seconds and you can settle into your own race after that.

Alternatively the Rapha Muddy Hell 'cross event (27th Oct) usually has a go-race category event just before the senior/vet/womens race I think. That event is nuts though- fancy dress 'cross in the dark.


----------



## Howard (22 Aug 2012)

Is Muddy Hell now sponsored by Rapha?

Muddy Hell was my introduction to 'cross. It was...intense. The Rapha event on the 28th might be a slightly more chilled out introduction


----------



## palinurus (22 Aug 2012)

Howard said:


> Is Muddy Hell now sponsored by Rapha?


 
Nope. My mistake, organised by Rollapaluza


----------



## smutchin (23 Aug 2012)

More info about the Rapha Super Cross Series...
http://www.rapha.cc/super-cross?locale=UK&utm_source=buffer&buffer_share=00f1c

Sounds like it could be lots of fun.


----------



## VamP (23 Aug 2012)

smutchin said:


> More info about the Rapha Super Cross Series...
> http://www.rapha.cc/super-cross?locale=UK&utm_source=buffer&buffer_share=00f1c
> 
> Sounds like it could be lots of fun.


 

Oh the tequila drinking race is legendary!


----------



## Raymonda (10 Sep 2012)

I went to the Rapha event at Ally pally last year as a spectator and it was a fantastic afternoon. Even if you don't want to ride then it is still a great place to visit.


----------



## VamP (14 Sep 2012)

Three more sleeps to the season opener 

Who we going to see there?

My tendon feels fine, so I will be there for sure, bringing up the rear no doubt...


----------



## smutchin (14 Sep 2012)

I thought for a while that I wasn't going to be able to go to Fowlmead on Sunday because my son had a rugby game scheduled, but it's been bumped back a week to the 23rd so now I don't have an excuse...

I didn't manage to get along to any of the GoCross events though, and I'm slightly wary of throwing myself in at the deep end, but I can't keep putting this off - I've got to do it, haven't I? See you there on Sunday! (I'll be on the bianchi-blue singlespeed Felt.)

Slightly disappointed in myself that I haven't got round to sending off the affiliation forms yet, so it's probably too late now to get my name listed in the official results for Sunday. On the other hand, that's probably just as well! 

d.


----------



## VamP (14 Sep 2012)

smutchin said:


> I thought for a while that I wasn't going to be able to go to Fowlmead on Sunday because my son had a rugby game scheduled, but it's been bumped back a week to the 23rd so now I don't have an excuse...
> 
> I didn't manage to get along to any of the GoCross events though, and I'm slightly wary of throwing myself in at the deep end, but I can't keep putting this off - I've got to do it, haven't I? See you there on Sunday! (I'll be on the bianchi-blue singlespeed Felt.)
> 
> ...


 

See you there! I will be riding a blue Kinesis Crosslight. White jersey, black shorts, white helmet.


Don't worry about the affiliation, they close them around end of October, so you have plenty of time to affiliate. You get listed in results even if not affiliated, but they won't add up your points for the league as a whole. I haven't affiliated yet, want to see if my tendon survives the first race.

If you have a BC race licence, bring it, it will save you three quid. If not, bring an extra three quid It's that simple.

My only advice is to ride a couple of laps before the race, to work out what you will ride and what you will run. Don't think of it as the deep end, the races are mainly just total fun. Honestly, afterwards you'll be asking yourself why you worried.


----------



## smutchin (14 Sep 2012)

Thanks for the reassurance! I'll probably ride down nice and early, get signed on and try riding the course before all the fun starts - sounds like good advice. Will be good to watch the earlier races too - a friend's son is riding in the juniors.

I'll look out for you. Don't know what I'll be wearing yet - probably a plain dark blue jersey, black shorts, black helmet.

d.


----------



## VamP (14 Sep 2012)

We'll meet for sure, you get to know most people doing these pretty quick anyway. It's a friendly crowd.

I always try to get down early too, I likewise enjoy watching the youth races. And I like to ride lots of practice laps - I've been known to ride more practice than race  Plus I'm quite capable of messing around with tyre pressures for a couple of hours.

No need to emulate that particular quirk.


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2012)

I'm at the start, signed on (no.220), done a few test laps... Is this much fun actually legal? 

Suspect it's all going to be slightly more terrifying in race conditions though. 

d.


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2012)

Wow. That was amazing. I am totally cooked but what a buzz! I would be grinning from ear to ear right now if I had the strength.

Pretty pleased with my performance - managed six or maybe seven laps, not entirely sure, but in any case, I didn't get lapped by the fast boys until much later than I was expecting. 

VamP passed me towards the end but I'm not sure if he lapped me or just caught me as I was starting to fade. Embarrassingly, he passed me on a technical bit as I came down a steep bank and was struggling to clip back into my pedals so almost missed a turn. Amazingly, that was my only mishap - didn't fall off and no mechanicals. 

Will definitely be doing that again. 

d.


----------



## palinurus (16 Sep 2012)

smutchin said:


> Wow. That was amazing. I am totally cooked but what a buzz! I would be grinning from ear to ear right now if I had the strength.


 
Quite right.

It's really hard isn't it? it surprises me everytime.

It's good to stay on too, better to take it too easy and lose a place than to wipe out and lose four or more.


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2012)

I managed to keep going at a good pace for about 50 minutes but faded badly towards the end. The competitive instinct kept me going but parts of the course are quite exposed and there was a strong headwind in places.

I was a bit wary of the technical bits at first, but got more and more confident with them as the race went on, which is just as well because they got harder and harder as the legs got tired. But I was still riding up bits where others were getting off and carrying their bike, so I was pretty pleased with that. Dropping down steep banks at speed is such a thrill!

Saw a few falls, mainly towards the end of the race - presumably tiredness playing a big part in them. 

d.


----------



## palinurus (16 Sep 2012)

smutchin said:


> Saw a few falls, mainly towards the end of the race - presumably tiredness playing a big part in them.


 
Before my first races I practiced mounting and dismounting in the park, I thought I had it down but after racing for ten minutes I could barely manage a decent remount- although my first race was in the worst mud conditions I've ever encountered. In dry conditions tiredness might well lead to more falls, plus if the grass is even a bit damp it tends to get slippier as the race progresses which doesn't help.


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2012)

It was very dry today. In fact, there was such a cloud of dust at the massed start that I could barely see where I was going. 

And being so dry, there was lots of loose stuff on the ground, which presents a different kind of bike handling challenge to when it's wet and slippery. Not necessarily any easier though. 

d.


----------



## VamP (16 Sep 2012)

smutchin said:


> It was very dry today. In fact, there was such a cloud of dust at the massed start that I could barely see where I was going.
> 
> And being so dry, there was lots of loose stuff on the ground, which presents a different kind of bike handling challenge to when it's wet and slippery. Not necessarily any easier though.
> 
> d.


You rode a great race and I was behind you most of it. I had a chain falling off incident on lap 1 which dropped me quite a way back, and I spent the rest of the race making up places.

I foresee the start of CC cross wars right here 

So good to be racing again.


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2012)

VamP said:


> You rode a great race and I was behind you most of it. I had a chain falling off incident on lap 1 which dropped me quite a way back, and I spent the rest of the race making up places.



Ah, yes - I saw someone messing with their chain and thought it might be you but wasn't entirely sure through the clouds of dust. I tried to latch on to your little group when you came past but didn't have the strength by then. 



> I foresee the start of CC cross wars right here



I would so love to make a regular thing of it and take up that gauntlet... 

Unfortunately, my presence at races largely depends on other commitments - I'm definitely going to miss next week. Herne Hill on the 7th October could be a possibility. We'll see...

d.


----------



## VamP (17 Sep 2012)

smutchin said:


> Ah, yes - I saw someone messing with their chain and thought it might be you but wasn't entirely sure through the clouds of dust. I tried to latch on to your little group when you came past but didn't have the strength by then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A cool view of the race, I like this placing a lot more than the official result


----------



## VamP (17 Sep 2012)

And yes I too did crash on the last lap, proper high speed wipe out too. Here's the aftermath


----------



## smutchin (17 Sep 2012)

VamP said:


> A cool view of the race, I like this placing a lot more than the official result


 
That's very cool. Except I now really wish I'd used my Garmin for the race. I wasn't sure whether I should or not and for some stupid reason decided against it. Doh! I'd love to have seen my HR stats for the race as much as anything.

Nice battle scars there, by the way. I didn't pick up anything more than a few scratches from passing trees a wee bit too close.

d.


----------



## VamP (17 Sep 2012)

John Moulineux has pics up on his site, you appear to have been extraordinaly unlucky - this is the only one I have found


----------



## VamP (17 Sep 2012)

And the results are up. Looks like I lost 5 places on my last lap crash, of which I managed to claw two back on the finishing straight. 43rd overall.


----------



## smutchin (17 Sep 2012)

Cracking ride!

And I was only three places back in 46th - I was expecting to be further behind but I guess your crash closed the gap between us a bit. Bang on mid-table. Pretty pleased with that for a first time out.

Looking at the top end of the table, I reckon I can't have been lapped by more than the top 12 at most - I know the rider who finished 13th and I don't remember him passing me. That's a very pleasant surprise!

d.


----------



## VamP (17 Sep 2012)

I'm fairly sure I only got lapped by the first four, three of whom passed me while I was down  I then kinda latched onto them and stuck with them to the finish. It was that strategy that got me to reclaim the two places I did. Having said that, the crash happened because i was trying to stick to the Darren Barclay's wheel and totally overcooked a corner. So I would have been better off riding conservatively.

You rode a very convincing race and your single speed was clearly not a handicap. Great job. You beat a lot of experienced crossers yesterday  I didn't think I was going to catch you until you started to fade on the penultimate lap.


----------



## smutchin (17 Sep 2012)

I don't think singlespeed was a handicap at all on that circuit, though I understand some other circuits on the London X League are a bit more technical and/or lumpier...

I need to work on that pushing through the pain barrier thing. When I faded, I faded quickly.

d.


----------



## VamP (19 Sep 2012)

smutchin said:


> I don't think singlespeed was a handicap at all on that circuit, though I understand some other circuits on the London X League are a bit more technical and/or lumpier...
> 
> I need to work on that pushing through the pain barrier thing. When I faded, I faded quickly.
> 
> d.


 
I don't know if you've seen but JM's site now has a video up as well. We come through together at 8.06, must have been the penultimate lap.

I note that the EL and LL races this weekend are both at Hogg Hill, one on Saturday and one on Sunday. Will try to ride both.


----------



## VamP (22 Sep 2012)

Race 2 at Hogg Hill tomorrow. Anyone going? Should be wet and muddy. Bliss.


----------



## smutchin (22 Sep 2012)

Have fun! I'd love to do it but I'll be watching my son play his first rugby match of the season. Would lose many dad points if I missed that one. 

Do you have a link to that video of last week, by the way?

d.


----------



## VamP (23 Sep 2012)

smutchin said:


> Have fun! I'd love to do it but I'll be watching my son play his first rugby match of the season. Would lose many dad points if I missed that one.
> 
> Do you have a link to that video of last week, by the way?
> 
> d.


 

Right here.

You have got it absolutely the right way around, have a great time at rugby!

This weekend is unique in that Lee Valley club are organising London League AND Eastern League races on the same weekend, at the same course at Hogg Hill. So I rode the Eastern League yesterday, and will ride the same course again today in London League. Will be interesting to see how the old body copes with two races back to back.


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2012)

VamP said:


> Right here.


 
Nice one. I managed to spot myself once in the video - second to last in the group that goes through around the 8 minute mark!

How was this weekend?

Unfortunately, I'm definitely going to miss the next two races. Not sure after that.

d.


----------



## VamP (24 Sep 2012)

Epic.

Both races were brilliant, in very different ways, though I placed in 12. Vet place in both. Sunday was just an absolute hoot with the mud and the rain, proper cross. My legs were gone, but I was able to make up time on the downhills and even a puncture didn't slow me down too much. The organisers have me down in 70. overall, even though I was in 36. but this is a common enough occurrence in the league and usually quickly resolved with an email.

I am not sure how easy mid week nights are for you, or how difficult Swindon is to get to, but there's Thursday night cross series running in Swindon, with 7:30pm starts which I plan to get along to. Going to miss the next two LL events for sure, but want to ride Eastern League this coming Saturday, and as many of the Swindon races as I can get to.

And there's Muddy Hell and Rapha Cross to think about as well!

No pictures from Sunday, but here's one from Saturday








That weather seems totally improbable looking back.


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2012)

Chapeau!


----------



## VamP (25 Sep 2012)

John Moulineaux has posted videos from both races here. I suggest the LL race is well worth watching for the comedy falls and John's Murray Walker-like commentary. Hilarious.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Sep 2012)

I did my first race of the season on sunday- The Horwich Humdinger in Bolton. Forgot how much fun cross was after a big wipeout that knacked me shoulder last year.

Unfortunately there's only one more local race I can do before I get my hand operated on in a couple of weeks- gutted!


----------



## smutchin (4 Oct 2012)

Anyone racing at Herne Hill (round 4) this weekend? There's a chance I might be able to make it... fingers crossed.

Next week's race (round 5) has been cancelled, apparently. Back to Fowlmead for Round 6 on the 21st - currently no rugby match scheduled for that date, so I'm optimistic that I'll be able to do that one.

d.


----------



## VamP (4 Oct 2012)

I plan to be there. Expect a bunfight.


----------

